
Do We Still Need the “Opinions Are My Own” Social Media Disclaimer? (2013) - type0
https://www.insidehighered.com/blogs/technology-and-learning/do-we-still-need-opinions-are-my-own-social-media-disclaimer
======
Sohcahtoa82
In today's world of Cancel Culture, I'd say yeah. The disclaimer is needed now
more than ever.

